
Ask HN: Where to find vintage VGA adapter manuals? - Iridium-FX
Studying the evolution of graphics display adapters I stumbled upon the NCR 77C32BLT, of Vesa local bus era, that is defined to have interesting features. All I could find is a vgadoc describing some registers. Just wondering if anyone had a reference on how to get a copy of the original chip data sheet&#x2F; manual ?
======
ClaRus77
I guess you’re referring to this:

[https://pdos.csail.mit.edu/6.828/2011/readings/hardware/vgad...](https://pdos.csail.mit.edu/6.828/2011/readings/hardware/vgadoc/NCR.TXT)

Not much else online unfortunately

